# Almost Time, Just Saying....



## Dix (Aug 10, 2015)

For the season to begin here at Hearth.com ....

Prepare thyself  !!


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2015)

Hard to think of that with the temps we are seeing. But for sure the clock ticks on.


----------



## Dix (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel the chill in the air already .... glad I stocked up, BG !


----------



## lostDuck (Aug 10, 2015)

ah i can already feel the warmth of the oil burner this year....


----------



## 7acres (Aug 11, 2015)

We're getting scorched down here. But I'm still looking forward to having a nice warm fire going in the wood stove again.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Aug 11, 2015)

Shhhhhh, Dix, shhhhhhh.... Don't wake up old man winter.


----------



## Dix (Aug 11, 2015)

Actually, I was referring "the onslaught" when I posted this


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep traffic here starts picking up around the first of August every year. By the third week of September the "Whose burning?" threads will start.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2015)

Woo Hoo! Forecast for today was hot and sunny. Instead a thunderstorm has developed over us and we are getting steady rain! It's the first real rain since mid-May. If it weren't lightning so much I'd be out dancing in it.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Aug 13, 2015)

Dix said:


> Actually, I was referring "the onslaught" when I posted this



Yep, definitely see more posts popping up with new installs or upgrades then there was a month ago.

BG,we were getting a little dry here (nothing like the west) and had a soaking all day rain Tuesday.  I caught myself smiling at the fact that it was just a steady medium rain coming down as I drove through town. My rain barrel I water my garden with had gone dry, first time in 4 years it ran out. Recharged now!


----------



## jharkin (Aug 13, 2015)

Stop it  You are reminding me that there is a giant pile of unsplit wood out front waiting to be processed from the maple the poco took down.  And I REALLY dont feel like dealing with it as another 90f heat wave approaches.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2015)

Walked outside at sundown and it was 71 degrees and no humidity. It felt chilly after what has been happening lately. Touching in the fifties tonight. But starting tomorrow a week of nineties will snap me back to reality.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2015)

jharkin said:


> Stop it  You are reminding me that there is a giant pile of unsplit wood out front waiting to be processed from the maple the poco took down.  And I REALLY dont feel like dealing with it as another 90f heat wave approaches.


Ditto.  Here's my pile, several cords of unsplit 24" - 48" oak rounds.  Forecast high the next three days is over 90F... it can wait.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 14, 2015)

Dix said:


> For the season to begin here at Hearth.com ....
> 
> Prepare thyself  !!



Bullshitz! You bite your tongue, none of that talk yet!
I just had my back blow out, and don't even want to think about processing or humping & stacking yet.
I have more Hawg riding to do yet!
Oil is cheap, gonna get the tank topped off again this year. my 4th top of in 9 years.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

Says the man with two big stoves. Sorry to hear about your back bro. Hope it heals soon and you are back on the hog in no time.


----------



## Dix (Aug 14, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Bullshitz! You bite your tongue, none of that talk yet!
> I just had my back blow out, and don't even want to think about processing or humping & stacking yet.
> I have more Hawg riding to do yet!
> Oil is cheap, gonna get the tank topped off again this year. my 4th top of in 9 years.



Yeah, and I have more horse riding to do, before we get into more "pine" debates 

I am also getting the burner up & running, and planning on supplementing.

Also thinking about using the oil burner for HW this winter, and not using the electric HWH this winter.

Hope your back gets better quick, Hogs !!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll be in Washington on the 26 through 30th BG. Katt called earlier today and left a message that Chelan is in stage 3 fire, Pateros & Brewster in stage 1. She said everywhere is on fire around her. She was picking up her daughter, and then I don't know. I hope there is something left for me to visit.
One of these days, I will have to fly into Seattle and come visit for the day before heading east to the Methow.

Dix, I for some reason like the electric HWH, prolly cause it is all I ever know or had.
I'll gladly take any pine that no one wants, and I know what you are saying, and am mentally preparing myself for the BS ahead again this season, and the source(s) from which the BS flows.
I am however getting my usual yearly  load of wood for processing. 
Need the exercise, which lack of may be part of my back muscle spasm issues. Well getting old plays a role also.

I am a little concerned with the new batches of PE stove cracks, and hope not to fin any in the new insert.
I didn't get it cleaned and inspected at end of last season, so will have to do it prior to this season.

One day, maybe I can get the 30 hooked up too before I am too damn old to be able to load them anymore.

Stay cool my friends. Time for another opiate to kill my mind, since they won't kill then pain.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, serious thunderstorms today with lots of lightning. The storm have now moved over to eastern WA and the results are not good. Hope she is in a safe area. Wildfires at this time of year are not trivial.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 15, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Bullshitz! You bite your tongue, none of that talk yet!
> I just had my back blow out, and don't even want to think about processing or humping & stacking yet.
> I have more Hawg riding to do yet!
> Oil is cheap, gonna get the tank topped off again this year. my 4th top of in 9 years.


Pretty damn good, Hogz!  When I called around for pricing, the previous homeowners oil co. referred to me as a "every 7-10 day'er."

Sorry to hear about that back trouble.  Fall is nigh on the horizon.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2015)

Won't be long before Minnesotans get out and play like this.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 16, 2015)

That is so cool!


----------



## Hills Hoard (Sep 1, 2015)

Im starting to wrap things up here in OZ...!!......i will hopefully have a decent amount of wood left over to put towards next years pile too...


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Sep 1, 2015)

Hills Hoard said:


> Im starting to wrap things up here in OZ...!!......i will hopefully have a decent amount of wood left over to put towards next years pile too...



How was the winter? Last time I read your posts you were cutting trees?still at it?


----------



## ekg0477 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can't wait! Its a never ending cylce. By March we will be saying "Ive had enough!".


----------



## Jags (Sep 2, 2015)

ekg0477 said:


> Can't wait! Its a never ending cylce. By March we will be saying "Ive had enough!".



I usually say that around the 5th of January.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Sep 2, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> How was the winter? Last time I read your posts you were cutting trees?still at it?




Winter was very  wet....few times there it felt like it didn't stop raining all week!

Yes, still taking out trees on my property.  have some huge piles of branches to burn as soon as I get appropriate weather!


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, about that time

http://bangordailynews.com/2015/09/...quarterback-tom-bradys-4-game-nfl-suspension/


----------



## Z33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Pretty damn good, Hogz! * When I called around for pricing, the previous homeowners oil co. referred to me as a "every 7-10 day'er*."
> 
> Sorry to hear about that back trouble.  Fall is nigh on the horizon.




Please don't tell me that means you need an oil fill every 7-10 days? I hear my wallet crying in my back pocket if that is the case.


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 5, 2015)

Depressing to even think of. Hopefully El Nino will kick in real good and keep us nice and mild.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 5, 2015)

Z33 said:


> Please don't tell me that means you need an oil fill every 7-10 days? I hear my wallet crying in my back pocket if that is the case.


Yes, but really only thru the coldest part of winter (Jan/Feb), before we had the stoves installed and running.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 6, 2015)

It has been really dry on Long Island for the past few months.  Last couple of nights the temps have dropped enough to make it feel chilly and remind me Winter is coming.


----------



## Dix (Sep 6, 2015)

It was 45 F here in Icey Hollow this morning at 6 AM. I left windows open last night and woke to a house temp of 58 F. If the door for the PE wasn't in the machine shop, I would have fired that puppy off


----------



## n3pro (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah, agreed.oddly it seems every year the trees seem to drop their leaves sooner which would say to me winter is coming but that don't seem to be the case in South Central PA. Last year I noticed the Sycamore in Halifax turning in September which seemed early to me, this year August yet we are having the hottest weather of the year. My paper birch is similar.

The time of the year where I stare at my stacks and wonder if I have enough, though I have never burned as much as I have currently in one year I still wonder. What if I move this here and put that there maybe I can fit another cord just in case. After six years I would think the apprehension every year would subside but every year it is the same.   

Surely that time of the year when I do have the itching to fire up the stove, which as others said by January I'll be grumbling. Also that time of the year that I can't wait to be here every evening to feel like my obsession is normal. 

Thank you awesome people and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 11, 2015)

well, im officially back in my office at Tech Support for the season as of this week, Playtime is over for me until the spring


----------



## Grisu (Sep 11, 2015)

stoveguy2esw said:


> well, im officially back in my office at Tech Support for the season as of this week, Playtime is over for me until the spring



If that means we will see you here more often again I have a hard time feeling sorry for you.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 11, 2015)

Grisu said:


> If that means we will see you here more often again I have a hard time feeling sorry for you.


 im a dirty hands guy, office work while im good at it I prefer a wrench to a computer


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2015)

It's very good to see you back again Mike.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> It's very good to see you back again Mike.




thanks BG! been a long summer, but im settling back into the routine now.


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2015)

Took this picture out in the side garden yesterday. It's coming.


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2015)

stoveguy2esw said:


> thanks BG! been a long summer, but im settling back into the routine now.


Hope you got some good family time and fishing.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> Hope you got some good family time and fishing.




yeah, was a tough winter for me losing dad but the summer has kinda been therapeutic, ready to get some work done now


----------



## Dix (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, Mike.

Deepest condolences from all of us, and huge snuffles from Dix & Matisse.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like a few of us in the northeast will be lighting off this Sunday - low temps in the lower 40's some higher terrain will see 30's. I guess summer is really over.


----------

